# Please HELP clean green gunk out of OLD revolver!



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

My uncle found an OLD Colt 38 revolver. It was loaded with what looked like silver cases with copper bullets. ALL the bullets were stuck due to a green "gunk", it looks like the copper bullets patinaed over time. We had to pull each bullet out by hand because the green gunk had locked up the extractor rod. I was wondering what the best cleaner is to use in this situation. I know I will probably have to use my bore brush on most of it. If anybody has any ideas that might help I would appreciate it, Thanks.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Just a guess here; How about a bore cleaner formulated to remove copper?
Burl


----------

